# Shocktail Hour 11 with BlakOPz



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey, boils & ghouls - Shocktail Hour “Episode 11″ is up!

Join JT & Baker at the Last Bar on the Left as they tip back a few cold ones and BS about the world of horror! The boys will give you the poop about Macabre Faire Film Festival and Halloween Party & Expo shows, blather about the Walking Dead & Season 4 of Face off. JT digs deep into his bag of tricks with Flashback reviews of House at the Edge of the Park and Beyond the Darkness. The dastardly duo also review Silent Night, Millenium Bug, John Dies At the End & Texas Chainsaw 3D. Taking you to the bridge JT interviews band BlakOpz and spins a few tracks from their album Blood, Sweat And Fear.

http://hauntcast.net/shocktail-hour/


----------

